# Whats more likely? Wonky period or pregnant?



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

Ive only had one post partum period. My daughter was 18 months old and I am still nursing.

Before I was pregnant I had regular periods. I "should" have gotten my 2nd pp period a week ago tomorrow. So, I'm 6 days late.

Do you think its more likely that my period is just all messed up or that I'm prego?

I took a test the day I expected to get it, negative. But not since, should I get another test?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

My dd is also 18 months and my periods have been very crazy. I have had 4 PP AF and they have not been regularly spaced at all (18 days for the first, 22 days for the second, 30 days for the 3rd and 36 days for the 4th.)

That being said, take another test!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

PP AF for anyone will be wonky, it does not go right back to being perfect. Adding in breastfeeding, there is a very large chance of having irregular periods until after she weens completely.

The best thing to do, since your fertility is obviously beginning to return, would be to start doing BBT charting so you know when you O... and thus whether or not there is even a chance of pregnancy. Also, if you are not ready for a pregnancy yet... start using some form of birth control (if you are already doing BBT charting you would be able to chart to avoid... or chart to try if that is your choice)

If you do not know much about BBT charting, I suggest looking into the book Taking Charge Of Your Fertility


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

pregnancy "resets" the body sometimes. Sometimes cycles don't revert back to how they were pre-pregnancy and especially not after just 1 cycle PP. I'd give it a few cycles unless you started getting other pg symptoms. (or stock up on cheap tests for piece of mind)


----------

